# *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - NEW PRODUCTS ADDED ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T ****

Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV Density Motor Mount Set* »_
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Street Density and Track Density transmission mounts *For ALL MKIV Applications (This Includes VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T, Audi TT 225,VR6 12V,24V and R32)*
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting! 
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications. 
*STREETDENSITY Mounts*
solid rubber mounts with a 50 durometer about 25% stiffer than stock, this means they still ride smooth and quiet but provide a marked improvement in drivetrain dampening over stock mounts. 
Livable street performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders.
*TRACKDENSITY Mounts:*
built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain, or the hardcore drag racer or track driver who is eliminating all slop in the chassis. 
Performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders. 

NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OE MOUNT AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications. 
*These mounts will fit all MK4 5-speed & 6-speed vehicles (again includes Audi TT*), and includes the motor mount, transmission mount, and dogbone. *Priced less than OE mounts, these are a no brainer for the street or track enthusiast. *
*You Can choose all 3 Mounts:*








*Or just the engine and gearbox mount (for those who allready have an aftermarket dog bone mount):*








*Or just the dogbone mount:*



















_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICING :
$82 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS
$94 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS
$300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS (i.e. Engine,transmission & dogbone)
$260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT
$90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*

*COMBO PRICE : 389US SHIPPED GETS YOU:
* (1) Density Line Engine mount
* (1) Density Line Transmission mount
* (1) Density Line dogbone mount
* (2) Density Line strut mounts
* (2) OEM Bearings for the strut mounts*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please make sure you state which Density you want (Street or Track).
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 9:43 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Density Mount Install, Mk4 GTI* »_
A good friend of the shop Jimmy Loushin, upon hearing about our Mk4 Density Mount release, started snooping around the shop with his hands in his pockets, flashing puppy dog eyes at us...how could we resist. "Alright Jimmy, pull your car in the back, Street Density it is!"








*Jimmy's Street Beast Chick Magnet*








*A shot of Jimmy's mounts before they were...mounted*
I would highlight the install of the mounts, but our tech Mike took about 30 minutes to install all 3 as per the factory procedure - nothing special. Since 034Motorsport Density Line mounts are built by an OE manufacturer to our specifications, they fit and are finished just like factory products. No slotting of holes, no untested designs, we simply take what the factory did, and make it better suited to performance applications.








*Our Street Density "Dogbone" Mount Installed. Looks like stock, but looks don't tell the whole story*
One grapple with a Density mount will quickly assure you these are not just re-boxed factory mounts, and no poly filling or other tricks of the trade to stiffen up an OE mount. We go right to the source of what makes these mounts resist engine movement - the rubber.
A definition for rubber durometer is as follows: Hardness as a property of rubber is difficult to define except according to the methods used to determine it. These methods measure the resistance of the stock to indentation by the blunt point of a metal rod, ball, or needle. Thus the hardness of rubber can best be described as resistance to indentation. Various instruments measure indentation. The most common instrument used on rubber is the Durometer. 








*A shot of the 034Motorsport Durometer Tester*
















*A picture of the Durometer being used on a factory mount to determine its "stiffness"*
Before we finalize on a given spec for the Street or Track density, OE sample mounts are tested with sample durometer ratings, generally the bigger the number the stiffer the mount. Most OE mounts fall in a 30-45 durometer range, rarely higher than this.
Generally, Street Density mounts are developed to provide minimum drivetrain movement (or slop) with minimum NVH (noise, vibration and harshness). Usually the perfect balance results in a 50-60 durometer range, and a slight noticeable hum at idle and the faintest vibration. Most passengers, when entering the car, wouldn't feel it unless you pointed it out. Street Density mounts are perfect for the daily driven car where comfort and performance are both priorities, and a faster transfer of power is desired. Think of Street Density mounts like a "lowered, stiffer" suspension for your drivetrain.
Track Density mounts are, for all practical purposes, solid mounts, with no concern for comfort or lack-of-vibration - only an unadultered lockdown of the drivetrain. Durometer vary in the 70-90 range, and result in a locked-down, fast reacting, razor sharp drivetrain. You hit the throttle, air rushes into the motor, TQ and HP are produced , transferred to the input shaft of the transmission - and instant power to all driven tires.
The problem with OE mounts is that there is so much softening of the rubber in the mount to prevent NVH, that power delivery is compromised. The time lag between when you hit the throttle and when power is actually transferred can be greatly delayed. Instead of applying power to the ground, the first few rotations of the tire are spent loading up the squishy, high travel mounts. Also, shifts can get sloppy and even can be missed with such great drivetrain movement. Also, hard launches and drag launches cause the drivetrain to load up hard and bounce causing intercooler plumbing, wire harnesses and other components to be stressed, even causing damage to the motor or other ancillaries. We've even seen motors dent the hood !
If you've spent time to modify your exhaust, put on a bigger turbo, chip your car or stiffen up your suspension, don't ignore the performance value of a properly controlled drivetrain. Faster power transfer, more precise handling, safety and longevity are to be gained with a drivetrain mounting system suited to the upgraded performance of your car.








YOU CANT EVEN TELL!


Hope you guys enjpyed this Tech Article provided by 034 Motorsport


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Just an FYI: I know it says in the initial post, but these WILL work on the 2.0 as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonydalila (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** ([email protected])*

I need to change the mounts for my 2000 bug 1.8t. The engine moves forward and backward when in gear and makes the car shake when driving at different speeds. Can someone tell me how to change the mounts and how many mount it has/ how to inspect them and know with I need. Should I change all anyway event if they look O.k








By the way it's a automatic trans, is this commen?
I heard sometimes the bolts break and just need to be replaced not all the mount. Can I get a bone


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (tonydalila)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonydalila* »_I need to change the mounts for my 2000 bug 1.8t. The engine moves forward and backward when in gear and makes the car shake when driving at different speeds. Can someone tell me how to change the mounts and how many mount it has/ how to inspect them and know with I need. Should I change all anyway event if they look O.k








By the way it's a automatic trans, is this commen?
I heard sometimes the bolts break and just need to be replaced not all the mount. Can I get a bone










I have not had a single bolt break on any of these mounts and I have done about 18 mount installs...
More than likely your transmission and dogbone mount has gone bad.


----------



## tonydalila (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Thanks for the info. Can you tell me how I can check which I need.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (tonydalila)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonydalila* »_Thanks for the info. Can you tell me how I can check which I need.









Just look for cracks in the rubber or have someone select gears from "D" to "R" and watch if your engine is rocking back and forth too much.


----------



## tonydalila (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Does the automatic have the gearbox mount or just the front right engine mount and bone trans mount?
How do you change the front engine mount?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (tonydalila)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonydalila* »_Does the automatic have the gearbox mount or just the front right engine mount and bone trans mount?
How do you change the front engine mount?









Automatic and Manual have the same transmission mounts.There is no front engine mount.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

When my $300 "stimulate the economy" gift from george bush comes through you can expect an order from me for just the engine side mount


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_When my $300 "stimulate the economy" gift from george bush comes through you can expect an order from me for just the engine side mount
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*FireVortex BumpIt(1206757634500)*

All IM's Replied


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757634500) (INA)*

TDI fitment? I mainly need the tranny mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757634500) (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_TDI fitment? I mainly need the tranny mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same
all MKIV's have the same fitments.You want track or street?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757634500) (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Same
all MKIV's have the same fitments.You want track or street?

Sweet! For the diesel, probably street! I imagine it wouldn't be very comfy sitting on track mounts. I'd look like --->


















_Modified by Shifty at 11:53 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757634500) (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
Sweet! For the diesel, probably street! I imagine it wouldn't be very comfy sitting on track mounts. I'd look like --->


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4gazm (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

so stupid question but i have vf mounts on my gti now and they vibrate a little, so these will make it vibrate more ? and is it good to have the mount so stiff ? i mean you dont want any play at all in the motor ? sorry for my ignorance but i know nothing about this subject







looks like an awesome product


----------



## mk4gazm (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (mk4gazm)*

also what are the vf mounts at on the Durometer scale ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (mk4gazm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gazm* »_also what are the vf mounts at on the Durometer scale ? 

I am not sure but most of our customers opt for the Street Density Motor & Transmission mount and a Track Density dog bone mount.


----------



## mk4gazm (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

do they opt for it because anything else is stiffer then the vf or what ? 
again sorry for the questions just trying to get a feel for these before i fork out money on them


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (mk4gazm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gazm* »_do they opt for it because anything else is stiffer then the vf or what ? 
again sorry for the questions just trying to get a feel for these before i fork out money on them









Dont worry about the questions as that is what I am here for







.They opt for the stiff dogbone because it reduces alot of the slop in shifting.As for comparing VF mounts to our mounts....I am not here to debate which mount is better.I will say that quite a few customers have approached me for Density mounts because they cant take the vibrations associated with the VF mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTMYGFS (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Dont worry about the questions as that is what I am here for







.They opt for the stiff dogbone because it reduces alot of the slop in shifting.As for comparing VF mounts to our mounts....I am not here to debate which mount is better.I will say that quite a few customers have approached me for Density mounts because they cant take the vibrations associated with the VF mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Arnt your race mounts stiffer then the vf mounts though ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (NTMYGFS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTMYGFS* »_
Arnt your race mounts stiffer then the vf mounts though ? 

I will say they are STIFF but you are comparing Rubber to poly.I do not recommend the Track Density mounts to users who plan on putting them on a daily driver.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Compatible with Automatic MKIV's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

bump.
set of three track density mounts ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all vwvortex.com members and everyone around the world from INA Engineering








As always I want to say Thank You for myself & everyone I am affiliated for an awesome 2008 and hopefully 2009 will be just as prosperous.
Take time this holiday season to be thankful for what you have and share with those who do not have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Much love,
Issam 








p.s. Had to pump it up


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Strut mounts now available!

_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out the new Strut Density Mount thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....
*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT*
*PRICE = $90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*
*Please send me a PM *
Thanks









Please send me a pm with any questions or orders, make sure to mention if it's a Street or Track mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrFusion (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

I'm planning to get engine and gearbox mounts. Do these come with new bolts for installation?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (VrFusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrFusion* »_I'm planning to get engine and gearbox mounts. Do these come with new bolts for installation?
 Only the mounts are provided, OEM bolts are to be reused for density line mount installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PM'd the other day waiting for response ready/ need to buy ASAP!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SR1.8GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR1.8GTI* »_PM'd the other day waiting for response ready/ need to buy ASAP!

PM replied chief!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking to replace my old mounts on my 2000 VW Beetle 1.8t GTX with Manual transmission. Do these mounts fit the Beetle and if so do I need all three or just 2 of them? Are the easy to replace doing it myself? I did replace a dogbone mount before on another car and it was very easy, not so sure about the other mounts. Any help or instructions would be helpfull and apreciated. Any special deals coming up? 

Tom in INdy
'00 VW Beetle GTX 1.8t


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

IndyTTom said:


> Looking to replace my old mounts on my 2000 VW Beetle 1.8t GTX with Manual transmission. Do these mounts fit the Beetle and if so do I need all three or just 2 of them? Are the easy to replace doing it myself? I did replace a dogbone mount before on another car and it was very easy, not so sure about the other mounts. Any help or instructions would be helpfull and apreciated. Any special deals coming up?
> 
> Tom in INdy
> '00 VW Beetle GTX 1.8t


Hey Tom,


Yes they fit in a Beetle (The Beetle is based off a MKIV chassis)
The engine and transmission mounts are pretty straight forward.Takes us roughly 30 mins to do all 3 mounts.
We have a special right now for 300 USD shipped for all 3 mounts if you are interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

